# Bachlauf ohne Pumpe



## jessi (10. Aug. 2007)

Hallo, 

ist es möglich, einen Bachlauf zu gestalten, der ohne Pumpe, also nur per Unterdruck funktioniert, z.B. durch einen höher gelegenen Teich oder so?  

Wir wollen uns einen Teich mit Bachlauf bauen, da der aber im Schrebrgarten gebaut wird und wir dort keinen Strom haben, möchte ich gern wissen, ob das so möglich wäre.  

Liebe Grüße, Jessi


----------



## jochen (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf ohne Pumpe*

Hallo Jessi,

erstmal ein Herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum,

ich glaube kaum das du um den Kauf einer Pumpe herumkommst,

schaue dich doch ein wenig im Forum um, gebe Bachlaufpumpe als Suchfunktion ein, dann kannst du dich ein wenig informieren.

Bei weiteren Fragen immer her damit.


----------



## Eugen (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf ohne Pumpe*

Hi Jessi,

auch von mir "Grüß Gott" bei den Teichverrückten.  

Aber auch wir können die Gesetze der Schwerkraft nicht überlisten.

Aus einem höher gelegenen Teich das Wasser in einen Bachlauf fliessen lassen ist noch relativ einfach.  
Nur was macht das Wasser am Ende des Baches ??

Eine pumpenlose Möglichkeit wäre, das Wasser in Eimern wieder hoch in den Teich tragen.  
Ist auf Dauer aber recht mühsam. 
Und Unterdruck ?? wie soll das gehen ???
Wenn das gehen würde,könnten sich ja alle die Pumpen sparen.

Also, ohne Pumpe läuft da gar nix.


----------



## zaphod (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf ohne Pumpe*

Hallo, 

doch, es gäbe da z.B. noch die Möglichkeit einer *handbetriebenen *"Archimedischen Schraube"


----------



## BonnieundClyde (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf ohne Pumpe*

Hallo Jessi,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!
Es gäbe da eine Möglichkeit, wenn du keinen Strom hast, aber an der Pumpe kommst du nicht vorbei.
Solarbetriebene Pumpe, ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob du soviel ausgeben willst  
Guckst du mal hier: Solarpumpe

Gruss,
Thomas


----------



## Frank (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf ohne Pumpe*

Hi Jessi,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club!*

Ich kann mich den anderen nur anschließen. Ohne Pumpe geht da wohl nix.

Falls du das doch hinbekommst, hast du wohl so eine Art "Perpetomobile" erfunden. Das könntest du dann allen hier vorstellen.


----------



## jessi (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf ohne Pumpe*

Ok, da hat mich Freunds Frage ja gleich zu Beginn ganz schön blamiert  

Aber danke für die Antworten, ich hab schön gelacht  

Nach einer Solarpumpe haben wir schon geschaut, bei ebay habe ich eine für 75€ gefunden. 

Liebe Grüße, Jessi


----------



## Frank (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf ohne Pumpe*

Achso, dann hat dein Freund dich also absichtlich ins "offene Messer" rennen lassen. :__ nase: 
Naja, gelungen ist es ihm.  
Das nächste Mal lässt du einfach *ihn* hier was fragen.
Uns wird bestimmt was passendes einfallen.


----------



## jessi (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf ohne Pumpe*

Blödmann.... :crazy: 

Ich habe mich hier einfach mal angemeldet, da wir uns nen Schrebergarten gemietet haben und dort zwei Teiche bauen wollen - einen kleineren für unsere Fische und die Schildkröte, der auch nen Bachlauf haben soll und einen größeren für unsere neun Laufenten, denn die brauchen auch nen Teich, sollen aber nicht mit den Fischen und der Schildkröte in einen Teich.
Wir wohnen hier zur zeit zur Miete und haben im Garten einen Teich, da wir aber umziehen, haben wir uns nen Schrebergarten gemietet, um alle Tiere unter zu kriegen.

Und so werde ich mich in der nächsten Zeit bestimmt öfter mal mit richtigen Fragen melden


----------



## zaphod (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf ohne Pumpe*

Hi, 
hab meinen Vorschlag mit der Archimedischen Schraube noch etwas überarbeitet - mit Laptop bewaffnet in den Schrebergarten, USB-Hamster anschließen und über Kurbelwelle mit Schneckenpumpe verbinden - denke, das müsste für ein Bachläufchen reichen...
 

o.k. o.k., ich gebs ja schon auf...


----------



## Chrisinger (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf ohne Pumpe*

Auch ein Hi von mir  
Gibt auch die möglichkeit die Pumpe über eine Auto/Hochleisteungs Batterie laufen zu lassen.Gibt extra 12 Volt adapter.Die kann man beide wieder laden.muss ja nicht dauernd laufen eure Pumpe,wenn ihr eh nur nen Schrebrgarten habt.
nur so ne idee!


----------

